# Atoma 140 vs DMT XXC



## ms4awd

Was wondering if i already hav an XXC but it seems to not flatten stones as quickly as it used to. if switching to Atoma 140 wud be better choice or just stick to DMT. I hav an ATOMA 1.2k with base. Was considering just getting the Atoma 140 pad and sticking it to the other side of the 1.2k base. Can anyone give a comparison and wud just sticking the pad on the other side of the base work? How does the pad stick to the base, is there adhesive on the pad already or do i need to glue/epoxy it on. If i go that route i will seal the pad to the base with silicone like i did to the 1.2k so i do not get rusting etc in the gaps on the edges. Thanks


----------



## tk59

I like the atoma quite a bit. I don't see anything wrong with sticking a replacement pad to the other side of your plate. It's a big metal sticker. As for the sealing, etc. I have no clue. No rust here and I sharpen A LOT. I've been using my atoma, as is from Dave for several months now.


----------



## mainaman

you can seal it with epoxy.
the pad is attached with double sided tape of some sort.
I have a perforated diamond pad attached this way to an old DMT I have. I used double sided carpet tape that you can find at Lowe's, it works just fine.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

My Chosera 400 is in dire need of flattening. Would you buy the Atoma or the DMT?


----------



## Ratton

SeanRogerPierce said:


> My Chosera 400 is in dire need of flattening. Would you buy the Atoma or the DMT?



I have both and I prefer the Atoma; for me it seems to leave a nicer finish. :2cents:


----------



## 99Limited

You will experience some stiction using the DMT on some stones such as my 3k SS. You have to combat it with a lot of water so if you don't use a sink mounted bridge it can be pretty messy. With my harder stones I don't have any problems and even with the stiction issue I've been very happy with my DMT. The DMT plate can be quite a bit cheaper than the Atoma if you monitor the price on Amazon. The price fluctuates between $65 and $90 which is were it is now. Oh yeah I almost forgot, there's a new offering by Jon that you might want to give a try. I trust Jon to only offer quality products so I wouldn't have any doubts about buying his flattening plate.


----------



## TB_London

Anyone have one of these?

[video=youtube;22rUzTizM6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22rUzTizM6Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Peco

I just used my Dia-Sharp Coarse to flatten my Chosera 400. The stone was in "bad" shape and it took me approx. 20 min to make it even again.


----------



## Schtoo

There's pressure sensitive adhesive tape on the replacement plates. Peel off the cover paper, line it up and stick it down. Jobs done.

I don't seal mine. No harm done, no rust present and I fear sealing the plate will seal in anything if the seal is not perfect. I've asked the folks who make them, and they say to not seal them, but know folks do and have no strong opinion against it. Your plate, do what you wish to do!

Just make sure the back of the ally plate is clean and damage free. The tape is VERY thin and won't work properly if the surface is not completely smooth, not to mention it won't be flat either. 

(There is video out there showing what to do. I can't help you find it though...)


I prefer Atoma myself, but also have a DMT duo. If the price is close, no contest the Atoma is the better option for stone flattening. The dia-flat plate I have not used, and won't say anything about it, good or bad. The diamond plates John has are, if they are what I think they are, also very good and yes, I prefer them to the DMT (have them in #150, #300, #800 and #1000) for both stone flattening and steel grinding.


Stu.


----------



## ThEoRy

I have made the double sided 140 - 1200 Atoma plate recently as well. Why didn't I do this years ago?!! This thing is awesome. Flattens so quickly, then I can flip it and refine the scratches or create a bit of mud if I wish. I just used the double sided tape provided on the pad. Nothing else was needed. Haven't gotten any rust issues or any problems either. I love this thing!!


----------



## berko

i am wondering whether to get a 600 or a 1200 grit to complement my 140 atoma. how do you like the 1200 for nagura work?


----------



## Asteger

Instead of the 1200, how about getting one of those small diamond nagura at around that grit?


----------



## bahamaroot

Atoma Atoma Atoma Atoma Atoma Atoma, nothing else to say.


----------



## labor of love

bahamaroot said:


> Atoma Atoma Atoma Atoma Atoma Atoma, nothing else to say.



atoma way better than dmt is what youre saying? why?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

berko said:


> i am wondering whether to get a 600 or a 1200 grit to complement my 140 atoma. how do you like the 1200 for nagura work?



I would go with the 600 complements the 140 well.Sometimes I start wt. the 600 to thin dull knives.


----------



## labor of love

does anybody have experience with the dmt 6x2 plates? are they comfortable to work with for kitchen knives?


----------



## Don Nguyen

What are your guys' thoughts on the JKI flattening plates?


----------



## panda

yeah what is it about atoma that makes it so much more expensive than dmt? and does that even translate into better performance?


----------



## daveb

LoL - I had a couple "Smith" 6x2 plates, course and fine. that I used on hunting knives way back when. They were adequate for the shorter blades but were less than ideal for kitchen knives. I've since replaced them with 8 and 10 inch duo plates that I like for other peoples knives and my German knives.

I've wondered about the Atoma vs DMT XXC as well. I've had a XXC for awhile, it works fine, lasts a long time. If I had to replace it I might try the Atoma but don't foresee doing so.


----------



## labor of love

daveb said:


> LoL - I had a couple "Smith" 6x2 plates, course and fine. that I used on hunting knives way back when. They were adequate for the shorter blades but were less than ideal for kitchen knives. I've since replaced them with 8 and 10 inch duo plates that I like for other peoples knives and my German knives.
> 
> I've wondered about the Atoma vs DMT XXC as well. I've had a XXC for awhile, it works fine, lasts a long time. If I had to replace it I might try the Atoma but don't foresee doing so.


thanks daveb. i recently purchased an xxc dmt, and im pretty happy with it too. if im not mistaken doesnt atoma have better diamond pattern?


----------



## TheDispossessed

Don Nguyen said:


> What are your guys' thoughts on the JKI flattening plates?



can not compare to anything else to lack of experience but i'm quite satisfied with the plate from JKI for the price. it's marked as a 150 grit i believe so it does leave some scratches but i don't mind that at all.


----------



## ThEoRy

berko said:


> i am wondering whether to get a 600 or a 1200 grit to complement my 140 atoma. how do you like the 1200 for nagura work?



It works well enough yet on higher grit stones it can have stiction issues. I still like it though.


----------

